# anyone got a samsung tab2



## martyp1970 (Mar 27, 2012)

I have the above device but this site is the only one I have an issue with.
Namely 4/5 second delay,
Any ideas


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If you mean the Galaxy Tab 2 10" Tablet, then yes not very good with this website. TapaTalk is the way to go apparently.
Hoggy.


----------



## martyp1970 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, If you mean the Galaxy Tab 2 10" Tablet, then yes not very good with this website. TapaTalk is the way to go apparently.
> Hoggy.


Yes the 10" one mate,
Tap talk, is that something that can be downloaded ?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Yes, from the Play Store

https://play.google.com/store/apps/deta ... vity&hl=en


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

Sorry to jump in but I purchased samsung tab 10" had the same problem so now use google chrome which is much better


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I use Chrome but same prob. Download TapaTalk from Play store, all fine then, but still prefer to use the LapTop.
Hoggy.


----------



## binary01 (Feb 26, 2013)

I use tapatalk HD for tablets, gives you a bit more space.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Is that with the stock browser then? Have you tried Dolphin HD? I find that's very good.


----------

